
Why India Banned 86% of Its Currency - swec
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzTal29oQeI
======
IXxXI
India banned 86% of its currency to centralize control of monetary
transactions in a way which allows certain demographics to be banned from the
system if those in power dislike their politics, values or views.

